# For making a painting which thing I have to use?



## incrediblesculptures (Apr 20, 2017)

I like painting with my fingers, is it right or not? because some places in any picture need some clarity which can come only by the brushes? But I don't like use brushes while painting so please suggest me, I have to use it or not?


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Do you really need an answer to this. I swear that you ask questions just to post.


----------

